# Guide Bushing Thread Size



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

I would like to know what the thread size is on the Porter Cable type guide bushings. It seems the OD may be nominally 1 3/16" but I've searched high and low, looked at a couple of the tutorials, googled it, etc., but nowhere have I found anything that says what the threads actually are, eg., 1 3/16" x 20 tpi. 

These things are not spendy, but I'd have to order them as no local hardware store that I've gone to has them. I CAN make them and I have brass stock of appropriate size, that is, if I knew what the thread size is. I could make something up and just go with it, but it would be nice to make them compatible if possible. 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The threads just need to match the retaining nut. If you're turning the threads, you could turn the nut, too. Definitely 1 3/16. The collar is 1 3/8, btw.

and, it looks like 20 TPI


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

one of these will tell you all you need to know...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The sets aren't that expensive and they will deliver to your door. https://www.amazon.com/MLCS-9674-Br...s=router+guide+bushings&qid=1578360273&sr=8-5


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

RickKr said:


> I would like to know what the thread size is on the Porter Cable type guide bushings. It seems the OD may be nominally 1 3/16" but I've searched high and low, looked at a couple of the tutorials, googled it, etc., but nowhere have I found anything that says what the threads actually are, eg., 1 3/16" x 20 tpi.
> 
> These things are not spendy, but *I'd have to order them as no local hardware store that I've gone to has them. I CAN make them and I have brass stock of appropriate size, that is, if I knew what the thread size is. I could make something up and just go with it, but it would be nice to make them compatible if possible.
> 
> ...


*



Stick486 said:



one of these will tell you all you need to know...
...snip...

Click to expand...

Not quite. I have those in both imperial and metric. 








What I don't have, but need, is a guide bushing on which to use them on... Takes two to tango, no? 



Cherryville Chuck said:



The sets aren't that expensive and they will deliver to your door....snip...

Click to expand...

Certainly true, but it would take a minimum of three days to receive them. Once I have the information I need (which I now have), I can make a set in an hour or so. 



PhilBa said:



...snip...
and, it looks like 20 TPI

Click to expand...

Yes, 20 tpi looks like it. That is all that I needed to know. Thanks.

Rick*


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

RickKr said:


> Not quite. I have those in both imperial and metric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to have that ability and skill set.


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

sreilly said:


> Nice to have that ability and skill set.


Yes, thanks, it is. It has served me very well over the years. 

When I was in high school, in the early 1960s, my father, a tool and die maker/machinist, put me to work in his newly formed machining business: high precision, short-run production in exotic materials. Nuclear industry, deep sea camera housings, high-tech industries, in the San Diego, CA. area. I didn't like being forced to work at anything, but after a while, I came to realize the benefits of the skills I was learning and I found out it suited me. But, I became a professional fish biologist :grin:

For years, when I would visit my family, I'd bring a project to work on. Starting in 2000, I put together a small home shop in my basement and it has grown, mostly in my skills. I love to fix things, if I can repair or remake broken parts, etc. Now, in retirement, I like taking on projects for others. There are very few others in the small ranching valley where now live that have the skills and capabilities. I like to share it. 

I have really been enjoying woodworking, which has really only been happening in earnest for a year. It provides all of the creativity challenges as working in metal, but it is easier and quicker in many ways. Wood is a lot of fun to work with. I now have a fair bit more diversity in the woodworking tools and machinery than I have for metal working. 

This is a pretty friendly and helpful forum, which helps greatly, for a novice such as me.

Rick


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Harbor Freight sells the PC style bushings pretty cheap.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I do have a set of three piece Brass template guides, they are seldom used. For serious routing where large bits are used, not only is the depth of cut severely limited but if the chuck touches the Brass guide it can unscrew the guide ruining the project. Wherever possible I base projects on a 40mm (1.5" is close) because it solves both the above problems.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Harry, I have had the same issue with the brass type nuts vibrating loose. I wrapped the threads with Teflon plumbers tape and that remedied that problem. It will not remedy the issue of the collet or a large bit though. It always seems like the answer to all these issues is to throw more $$$ at it. ( guides, templates, Jigs, assorted bits, bearings )


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting. I've never had a problem with the nut loosening. The problem I do have is getting the [email protected]#n nut off. Collet clearance can be an issue with some routers but not with my DW618 that use these days for that kind of routing.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Interesting. I've never had a problem with the nut loosening. The problem I do have is getting the [email protected]#n nut off. Collet clearance can be an issue with some routers but not with my DW618 that use these days for that kind of routing.


You can drill a couple of holes through the flange to use a spanner while holding the knurled nut with a pair of Channellock pliars.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

It's never gotten so bad that I need a tool. But needle nose pliers would be all that it would take as the flange part is very tight in the base. DeWalt got the opening size just right and Woodriver (Woodcraft's house brand) got the flange width right, too. Sometimes inoperability happens!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

There is very little more exciting in this world than having your guide bushing come loose and off while making a cut! :|

After my exciting experience and a change of clothes BobJ3 suggested the Spring Washer for the guide bushing. It works great... Many sell them, I think I got mine from MLCS but here is a link to the first google. https://www.eagleamerica.com/product/400-1440/router_access_-_router_safety


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My post regarding using Large template guides relates to any and all routers,it doesn't matter how large the opening in the router base is, the brass guides wont allow the chuck to pass through, at lest not through any brass guide that I've seen.


----------

